# soy free chocolate for wedding



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

My dearest friend's sister is getting married in October, in what portends to be the most neurotic wedding of the century. The comical dietary issues of the various parties involved (not so much what they can't eat, but what they won't eat) is leading to much brain wracking over every item of food on the menu and it might just be easier to serve water and air. HA HA.

I have agreed to do the cakes, favors and some of the reception food. 

After meeting with the bride and groom they have selected for the groom's cakes: 3-D pumpkins to resemble a "patch" of white pumpkins made from a family (theirs not mine) favorite carrot cake recipe. 

For the bride's cake: she brought me a picture of a powder blue cake with chocolate twigs and gumpaste bird eggs. 

It seems they can't decide if it's a fall or spring themed wedding! But what she wants is what she wants.

Favors could be a variety of different things, we discussed a lot of different options and when she finally has a firm number of guests she will decide based on price. Most everything we discussed was some sort of white chocolate pumpkin in one form or another.

The problem is that the bride can't eat gluten, soy, lecithin or msg. She will provide me with a chocolate cake mix that suits her needs, she has decided on raspberry butter cream and chocolate filling. 

The butter cream is naturally free of what she can't eat. I need a dark chocolate that contains no soy, lecithin or "artificial flavor" or "other natural flavoring" which she says means soy in some form.

I also need a white chocolate for the favors, would be great if it weren't "real chocolate" at all so that I don't have to worry about tempering, but will if I must.

In all my days, I have never read the ingredient label on chocolate packaging. When I use "rot gut" chocolate for people who wouldn't know the difference between a tootsie roll and a Godiva I pick up a bag of off brand chocolate chips. When I need good chocolate for those with better taste buds I buy the best grocery store chocolate I can find.

Something tells me that most all what I will find in the local market is going to contain some soy product. I've been meaning to go whole hog and start using the real good stuff in my chocolate work for a while, but I haven't yet come across anyone willing to pay the difference for good stuff. 

I'm thinking (but could be way off base) that a serious chocolate is going to be free of all the things the bride can't eat. 
And they are willing to pay, so cost is not a large issue.

Any ideas?

-Thanks


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Products Page 7

Have a good one,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Michel Cluizel chocolate it the one I use. I love it, it is a bit pricy though.
Regards, Rat.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Here's another source you might want to check..

Sweet Earth Organic Chocolates


----------



## bubbalouie30 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi There,

I read your post and wanted to tell you about a wonderful chocolate website titled "Soy free sales". I have purchased the chocolate chips which can be melted and used as a frosting or filling for the wedding cake you are making. Also, the chocolate cake and brownie mix are also good. The chocolate cake and brownie mix can be purchased at Whole foods grocery store - The mixes are made by Namaste.

Hope that this information helps and man blessings on your endeavor.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, you've got quite a challenge there. I own Cocojo's Handmade Truffles here in Ohio and we are just talking about making a Vegan Truffle. We haven't got ours together yet but you might try Sweet Earth Organic Chocolates
They have baking chips that are soy lecithin and gluten free. I haven't tried them yet but they did recently win an award.
Check them out.
Good Luck


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

does she eat eggs? I'm assuming your cakes contain eggs, right?

Does she know that eggs have a high level of lecithin? It's a natural fat emulsifier. 

Odd people...

April


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

or will it be a cake without eggs (lecitin), flour (gluten) only air and baking powder and carrots?
am i glad i am not the caterer...


----------

